
Tesla retroactively extends free unlimited Supercharging to all current vehicles - doener
https://electrek.co/2017/05/20/tesla-free-unlimited-supercharging/
======
cody8295
It's really amazing that a company which is losing money, but valued at 50B,
is somehow giving away free electricity not just to Model S's but now to the
whole fleet of Teslas on the road.

Here's hoping for the Model 3 launch at 35k base, still

